# Hello



## Caleb (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello,

My names caleb im a sophmore this year im new to keeping mantids currently i have 2 chinese mantids and an ootheca that is also from the chinese mantids. One of my biggest hobbies is reptiles and fish i have over 30+ reptiles and 20+ fish.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 29, 2007)

wow that s a lot of fish to feed, a girl on here feeds them to her mantis! Welcome! from OHIO


----------



## Rick (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome. 30 reptiles? What are they?


----------



## Caleb (Sep 29, 2007)

Well curently i have

1.1 Veileid Chameleon She is gravid

1.1 Bearded Dragons

2.3Fire Bellied Toads

1.3 Leopard Geckos

1.0.1 Red Eared Sliders

1.0 Yellow Bellied Sliders

1.0 Russian Tortoise

0.0.1 Eastern Box Turtle

1.0 Three Toed Box Turtle

0.0.7 Anoles

0.0.2 Red Back Salamanders

and then i volenteer at a pet store and am a member of 2 rehabilitation centers for reptiles


----------



## Jayson16 (Sep 29, 2007)

Welcome Caleb.


----------

